# Wightlink Fastcats



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

As has been mentioned elsewhere on the site, Wightlink had their SMS certificate removed from the Fastcat service yesterday. This has been returned today. The reason being, two fires on the Our Lady Patricia in May. The first fire was caused by a Lub oil pipe failure on a gearbox, resulting in oil being sprayed onto the exhaust. The second fire the next morning was caused by lagging soaked in oil re-igniting. Non of the fires were serious enough to release CO2 into the engine room. I'm not sure if the Patricia or Pamela will return to service, the surveyor wants exhaust temperatures reduced to MTU specifications.


----------



## HarbourCam (Jul 29, 2007)

Video of FastCat Ryde leaving Portsmouth Harbour:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bBjDk89Hs8w


----------

